# Iam Back But Not Doing Anybody Better



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Iam back but still in alot of pain they said it could take a few weeks to feel any better if not 
then they will have to operate again. I'm hoping for the best. How has everybody been doing? I missed 
being on the forum . I will get on as often as I can ,kinda tough when you are not feeling well









Willie


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Feel better, Willie, and mind the doctor's orders!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

nonny said:


> Feel better, Willie, and mind the doctor's orders!


Doctors Orders Go Camping Thats the best meds Right !!!!!!!!

To bad the tt is winterized and in storage

willie


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Willie....

Hope that it heals up with out any more operations...

Gary


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi willie








Hope you're feeling better in the next few weeks...
I'll keep sending positive healing thoughts your way









Dawn


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Hi willie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks 
Dawn

Willie


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Willie sorry to hear you are still in pain
Hope you get some relief so you don't have to have another surgery

Don


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi Willie--

I hope you're feeling better soon. Glad to see you can log on and visit with your friends.

Brenda


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Sorry to hear this Willie. I am hoping you wil feel better very soon!

Tami


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

Willie, I worked in neurosurgery for a few years. if you have had those nerves compressed for a long time...it will take time for them to heal. You must give yourself time. I can understand how frustrated and dissapointed you are that you have not had any significant relief from pain. hang in there...be patient...take meds!!
be good to yourself, give your body the chance to heal itself.

We'll be thinking about you...and praying for a full recovery!


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Canadiansue said:


> Willie, I worked in neurosurgery for a few years. if you have had those nerves compressed for a long time...it will take time for them to heal. You must give yourself time. I can understand how frustrated and dissapointed you are that you have not had any significant relief from pain. hang in there...be patient...take meds!!
> be good to yourself, give your body the chance to heal itself.
> 
> We'll be thinking about you...and praying for a full recovery!


I agree Willie just take it slow. Do what your doc say's and don't try to push it. It takes some time. As both a nurse and patient I know it can be frustrating. Take your pain meds if you need them and just remember camping season will be here soon.

Chris


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Slow it down and give your body time to heal.....


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I wish Bill had time to respond. He had pain following his surgery and some complications but he's doing very well. The doctor initially told him he couldn't recommend that he continue to pursue law enforcement but he just got hired at the Sheriff's Dept. and passed the physical with flying colors. He goes to the gym daily and does just anything he wants. One thing he did wrong initially was to try to go without pain meds. That's a mistake. The pain gets bad and it's really hard to get past it. You heal much better when you're relaxed and can move about without the restrictions pain causes. When he finally listened to the doctor and took the meds as prescribed, things turned around for him. It just takes time and a cooperative patient to achieve the best results. That's why we keep telling you to take your meds and listen to the doctor.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Willie,
The first time I had to have surgery on my neck, I got like instant relief. But, the surgery was done within 2 days of severe symptoms appearing.
The second time, I knew what the problem was, and I tried to put the surgery off. Symptoms weren't quite as severe, and I had muscle relaxers to help ease the problem. If I recall correctly, I had tingling and some pain for a couple of weeks after the second one.
As long as you've had to wait, Canadiansue's probably right. I hadn't even thought of that, and I'm an RN, myself (disabled/retired).







Should have, though, to not give you false hope. Sorry.







Wish I could take the hurt away. My neurologist put me on muscle relaxers post-op, as well, and they really helped alot to ease the tension in my neck/shoulders, which caused pain in/of itself. 
Hope you have a better recovery!
Darlene


----------

